# Detect bad sectors in Mac disk



## stevenros (May 9, 2011)

I have a query...

I tried to create image of my mac drive. It did't complete even after taking too much time.

One of my friends suggested that there are chances of bad sectors in my drive.

Now, how could I check for bad sectors in my Mac disk?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Were you trying to make an image of the HD that the system was currently running off?

You can not run a disk repair on the active OS hard drive, but if it isn't you can Run */Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility* and choose the *Repair Disk* option to fix some problems.

Generally bad sectors are mapped out during formatting on OS X. There are some commercial apps but they aren't cheap.
I would suggest running Disk Utility first and see if that helps.
(You'll have to boot off your OS X DVD and use the version on there if the hard drive has your OS on it.)


----------



## stevenros (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Headrush

But, I was not imaging my current disk. It was attached externally with my Machine. But all in vain.

So, I used a third party to create image of my disk. Its a Mac cloning software from Stellar and can create image too. Although it also took some time but it did the job. 

I think theres some problem with my system. What do you say?


----------

